# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Nội qui diễn đàn, thông báo từ ban quản lý >  Tuyển Mod

## admin

*Didau. Org*  là diễn đàn dành cho những người yêu du lịch. Đây là nơi chúng ta gặp nhau, giao lưu tìm hiểu những vùng đất xa xôi, nơi tận cùng thế giới!

Chúng ta đã trải qua nhiều năm xây dựng và phát triển. Trong khoảng thời gian đó, chính bạn là người đã tạo nên hình dáng của một didau.org lớn mạnh ngày hôm nay. 
Didau. Org là của bạn. Và chúng tôi muốn bạn đóng góp nhiều hơn nữa cho sự phát triển của diễn đàn bằng cách tham gia quản trị Didau.org. Chúng tôi cần tuyển các moderator cho các box 

Đối với các moderator phải online ít nhất 3 giờ mỗi ngày, có kinh nghiệm, hiểu biết về box mình tham gia quản trị, phải post bài cho box mình quản lý ít nhất 3 bài. Và quan trọng nhất, bạn yêu thích công việc này, và tình nguyện tham gia! Bạn có thể đăng ký bất kỳ box nào bạn quan tâm, và có thể đăng ký tối đa 3 box. (_Ưu tiên những người có hoạt động trong lĩnh vực du lịch)_

Chúng tôi mong nhận được những bản đăng ký của các bạn. Đối với các bạn đăng ký làm moderator vui lòng gởi bản đăng ký (theo mẫu bên dưới) vào địa chỉ mail *admin@didau.org*. Chúng tôi sẽ trả lời tất cả các bản đăng ký của các bạn!

*Cùng nhau, chúng ta xây dựng didau.org ngày càng có ích cho cộng đồng!*

*Bản đăng ký:
*
- Nick / Tên thật
- Tuổi / giới tính
- Địa chỉ hiện tại (thành phố/thị xã/huyện; hoặc thành phố, nước)
- Địa chỉ email / YIM / Skype
- Số điện thoại di động
- Công việc hiện tại
- Box muốn tham gia điều hành
- Tự giới thiệu ngắn gọn về khả năng, kinh nghiệm của bản thân để chứng tỏ bạn thích hợp làm Mod cho (các) box bạn đang ứng cử

----------

